# Dufay music win my heart over Josquin, for now...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In the past i would tend to be more bias toward Josquin music, yes indeed his music is in league whit the greatess no doupt, but Dufay music has an extra little something to offer i can't says ...

Maybe i did not heard enought Dufay in the past, than i came to conclusion i would like his music even better than Josquin...

The sheer strenght of brilliance & radiance, genuine and authentic, i dont know, Dufay work seem surrealist to me, his missa got me into his work more than his songs, but tonight im listening a best of Dufay on the ooldie analog wonder album, and im blown away...

Perhaps Dufay has more grandeure and Josquin glitter, i dont know if it'S accurated to says, or if you understand or follow me.

I have plenty of Dufay Missa now and i love em all, one crucial missa is missa l'Homme armé i think i have several version of this including naxos that is pretty sweet.

What about is chanson genra well there are not has elaborated than josquin maybe this is Dufay weak point but, he sure made gems too...

So im asking you the following, to talk classical reader that are die hard fan of both who do you preffered, maybe and i says maybe i focus too mutch on Josquin in past and rediscover the might and magic of Dufay..

Any box-set of guillaume dufay missa exist please, that im not aware of?


:tiphat:


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

You can't go wrong choosing between the two of them. If you had only known Dufay and then found Josquin, you might feel the same way.  I don't know that I necessarily like one better than the other. I've only heard some of Dufay's chansons, but his motets are wonderful. The Huelgas Ensemble did a nice collection of his motets, in case you haven't heard it yet. And the Missa Sancti Jacobi is another good mass by Dufay.


----------

